# VOTE



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't care who you vote for. Your priorities and perspectives are your own. Just do it, if you have not already done so. Democracy depends on clarity of public expression. Garnering 50% of a 50% voter turnout is still a minority of the electorate and a vague guess as to the public will. Similarly, forming government based on 1/3 of a 56% voter turnout does not provide a definitive picture of how much the electorate does NOT want the platform expressed by those who assume power and a "strong" mandate. Even if you feel your preferred party or candidate stands no chance of being elected, the popular vote is as strong an opinion poll as can be achieved. Federal elections should be a census, not a sample. Let it reflect your views. Go vote.

That's all I wanted to say.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Get to the polls!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Agree here! We did the advance voting thing.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Chito said:


> Agree here! We did the advance voting thing.


Same here, best way to do it... until everyone realizes its a thing


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

voting day should be on a national work holiday and it should be MANDATORY .
I dont think its that much to ask for any citizen.
G.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I just did my morning vote


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I have done my duty.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Done!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Did it last weekend... brought the family to do it.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Done


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I will vote at lunch time. Four voters in our household.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've already voted twice


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Advance poll for us. No regrets.

Voting should be mandatory, as should be civics classes. A national holiday to vote would be good too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> voting day should be on a national work holiday and it should be MANDATORY .
> I dont think its that much to ask for any citizen.
> G.


If you make voting mandatory you take some of the democracy out of it. That is my opinion......and it's just an opinion. That being said I will be voting again this election same as I have since it became legal for me to vote. 
@Mooh......as far as civics classes go, screw that. Took them years back in high school, along with law. Skipped most of them and studied girls and pool and drinking.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok, if not mandatory, at least vote or stfu.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mooh said:


> Voting should be mandatory


along with winter driving tests.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Without wishing to be the forum police, let's keep discussion of electoral regulations to a blessed minimum, lest the thread be moved to the political subforum. 

My intent was simply to remind people that some civic duties are _important_, and today is a pretty good day for that reminder. Nuff said.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

The wife and I voted on Thanksgiving Monday...not a soul there which was nice. I also got to ignore all of the election nonsense in the news last week.

Either way, I wasn't thrilled with the options I had to select from but I've made my peace with it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

lunchtime. Imma go vote right now


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Voted...and changed the oil in the car.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> lunchtime. Imma go vote right now


Throw one in for me, couple extra if time on your return trips.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> Throw one in for me, couple extra if time on your return trips.


right after I pick up a caramel macchiato as a reward for voting, I'll try and squeeze a couple in for you


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

There’s a voting hole in the basement of my condo building so I’ll do it when I get home.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

good luck today, to all my canadian brothers and sisters. i hope things work out well for you


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

This looks to be a novel experience: the election is usually called before I vote after work.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

If you did not take advantage of early voting this time, I highly recommend it. Was a thrill (OK, I'm a bit weird) to cast my first Canadian vote. Very different ballots than I'm used to........LOL


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

JazzyT said:


> This looks to be a novel experience: the election is usually called before I vote after work.


Yup, we're usually doing supper dishes by the time our next PM is named.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

nbs2005 said:


> If you did not take advantage of early voting this time, I highly recommend it. Was a thrill (OK, I'm a bit weird) to cast my first Canadian vote. Very different ballots than I'm used to........LOL
> 
> View attachment 275882


I hope you weren't playing "We're an American Band" in that photo.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

JazzyT said:


> This looks to be a novel experience: the election is usually called before I vote after work.


You should have been in the Okanagan when WAC and miniwack were in power......before the greenhouser and his frau. That being said I probably won't know the outcome until sometime tomorrow.....maybe. Could be Wednesday unless something is posted here.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

vadsy said:


> I've already voted twice


Change your mind?


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

JazzyT said:


> This looks to be a novel experience: the election is usually called before I vote after work.


Not this time...maybe breakfast time tomorrow.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I wanted to vote for the Lunar Landing Martian Party, but there was no candidate in our riding.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

leftysg said:


> Change your mind?


I feel bad voting for just one,., I try and give everyone a gold star


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I think the guy at the booth was palming ballots.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

leftysg said:


> Not this time...maybe breakfast time tomorrow.


Without becoming political, I'm assuming you are writing this in the expectation of a very "close race all the way to the finish"...or is there another reason that I'm totally missing?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm being 100% serious here.
My wife voted immediately before me and waited nearby.
When I was about to vote she said (loudly and clearly) 
*"Remember what I told you!" *

I broke out laughing. The 2 staff at the table remained totally serious and didn't react.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I’ve earned my right to complain.

At least that was the sentiment of the handful of people leaving the polling station as we were going in.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I voted, even though there was no one on the ballet worth voting for.

Those people they get to work the poles are really something, aren't they?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I voted, even though there was no one on the ballet worth voting for.
> 
> Those people they get to work the poles are really something, aren't they?


pole dance training - Google Search I wonder how much skooling they had to go through?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

player99 said:


> I wanted to vote for the Lunar Landing Martian Party, but there was no candidate in our riding.


They asked me to run for them and they said there was a pension in it but I forgot to fill out the form before the deadline; maybe next time.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

done


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I voted, even though there was no one on the ballet worth voting for.
> 
> Those people they get to work the poles are really something, aren't they?


At my polling station they're almost always retirees from my neighborhood. I usually know most of then. I did notice today that I was greeted in both English and French when I walked in. Of the pile of different languages that are spoken in my part of town French isn't one of them.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

GuitarT said:


> ... I did notice today that I was greeted in both English and French when I walked in. Of the pile of different languages that are spoken in my part of town French isn't one of them.


Same here, someone who was not proficient any kind of language said bonjour or however they spell it - I felt like saying take your shithole country and fuck off. I've kinda had it with this crap - if the west goes I might go too.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

aloha


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

As I walked up to the polling station this song came up on the music playing on the phone




Kinda fits 'cause it came out the first time I voted federally. I think there were 5 maybe 6 people voting and I was the only one voting over 40.


Lincoln said:


> Those people they get to work the poles are really something, aren't they?


If I could do it without becoming political I'd make a comment about where you live. 


Wardo said:


> Same here, someone who was not proficient any kind of language said bonjour or however they spell it - I felt like saying take your shithole country and fuck off. I've kinda had it with this crap - if the west goes I might go too.


Adiós, Прощай, Zàijiàn. 
No dejes que la puerta te golpee al salir


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My friend spoke to her mother the other day. She said she voted at the advance poll for the best of the worst. One of my friends spoke to someone the other day who admitted that governments were not able to solve the problems we face today. That is glaringly obvious of the history of governments. Don't be fooled by promises made that can't be kept.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

greco said:


> I'm being 100% serious here.
> My wife voted immediately before me and waited nearby.
> When I was about to vote she said (loudly and clearly)
> *"Remember what I told you!" *
> ...


The guys at my table had good senses of humour and dealt with first time voters nicely. And they enjoyed Janice when I turned the music up.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 275906


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Wardo said:


> Same here, someone who was not proficient any kind of language said bonjour or however they spell it - I felt like saying take your shithole country and fuck off. I've kinda had it with this crap - if the west goes I might go too.


 Bonjour Wardo !


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> Bonjour Wardo !


Tabernac - did I spell that right ...lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Tabarnak.....according to the quebecois part of the family. Doesn't matter how you spell it, it's how you say it. If you're a French girl from Mallardville in B.C. it only means, or at least it did, one thing. Kinda the same as when your red headed wife goes, "Oh god, oh god, OH GOD!"


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I voted, even though there was no one on the ballet worth voting for.
> 
> *Those people they get to work the poles are really something, aren't they?*


Did they have clothes on? Maybe you went to the wrong place


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Did they have clothes on? Maybe you went to the wrong place


Probably this kind of Pole dancers.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

is there no end to this? B#(*


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> is there no end to this? B#(*


If your election lasts more than 4 hrs call your dr.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I think he was asking for more polish jokes.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

We gotta have a sense of humour with this election...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Ah fuck....


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I think he was asking for more polish jokes.


Where's Yosh Shmenge when he's needed? 


butterknucket said:


> Ah fuck....


No, his brother Ah Screwed.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I voted, so I guess I get to complain?
For all the good that does.

but Yeah I voted.

I've only missed only election since I turned 18.
It was a municipal election, the mayor & my councillor won in landslides and I worked not he other side of the city & had something to do that night near work.
If it had been a close vote I probably would have voted--but nether councillor nor mayor had any serious contenders.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I voted (I always do). But I grow more and more convinced every election that it doesn't really matter. Wealthy business interests and lobby groups own the country anyways. Doesn't matter much who is in power. It's always more of the same (at least, for my current family/economic situation).

We're not poor enough or rich enough to benefit from or be too harmed by most of the economic policies. We're also not a minority group or special needs, so there's no big lobby groups for us. Small business owners and the self-employed in general are pretty much overlooked/ignored by all parties, so.... Here I am, stuck in the middle with you. Lol.

I vote because I believe it's my civic duty, not because I have any significant skin in the game.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> I voted (I always do). But I grow more and more convinced every election that it doesn't really matter. Wealthy business interests and lobby groups own the country anyways. Doesn't matter much who is in power. It's always more of the same.


I don't agree, but I LOVE the image.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Several polling stations in our riding were unable to open on time because workers failed to show up or called in sick. A regional returning officer was interviewed on CBC radio, and she noted that Elections Canada hires and trains some 300,000 people for a federal election, which is intended to provide a large number of "backups". The 100 or so people intended to be such backups for our riding were already allocated, such that the well was dry when they tried to staff the polling stations (one of them a 3 minute drive from us) that experienced glitches.

I'll note two potentially-related points. As some here have already mentioned, and as was joked about on The Beaverton's "Mock the Vote" special last week, a lot of the folks working the polling stations are seniors. Retireees have the time, don't mind the little bit of extra cash, and as we keep being reminded, are more likely to vote and be interested in assuring others vote. But if you look in the local paper, a change in the weather, like the drop we've experienced the last few weeks, tends to result in a big increase in posted obituaries. In other words, relying on seniors to staff the stations risks a lot of folks calling in sick.

At least we didn't experience anything like the exploding gas station that apparently happened next door to a polling station in BC. Although when we arrived, the fire department was there attending to a young woman who was lying on the floor of the school gym, receiving oxygen.

CBC's televised coverage reminded me of one of those Simpson's episodes where every character that has ever appeared on the show turns up: Gil, Disco Stu, Comic Book Store guy, Flanders' wife, Rev. Lovejoy, Kent Brockman, Dr. Hibbert, Bleeding Gums Murphy, etc.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Just saw who won what. Could be a long drawn out process or another election within a year. Oh well, nothing new or exciting there. Guess it might just be like this.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> I voted (I always do). But I grow more and more convinced every election that it doesn't really matter. Wealthy business interests and lobby groups own the country anyways. Doesn't matter much who is in power. It's always more of the same (at least, for my current family/economic situation).
> 
> We're not poor enough or rich enough to benefit from or be too harmed by most of the economic policies. We're also not a minority group or special needs, so there's no big lobby groups for us. Small business owners and the self-employed in general are pretty much overlooked/ignored by all parties, so.... Here I am, stuck in the middle with you. Lol.
> 
> I vote because I believe it's my civic duty, not because I have any significant skin in the game.


Pretty much the same for me. It's my kids world now.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Probably this kind of Pole dancers.



I don't get it. Is our PM in there somewhere?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jbealsmusic said:


> I voted (I always do). But I grow more and more convinced every election that it doesn't really matter. Wealthy business interests and lobby groups own the country anyways. Doesn't matter much who is in power. It's always more of the same (at least, for my current family/economic situation).
> 
> We're not poor enough or rich enough to benefit from or be too harmed by most of the economic policies. We're also not a minority group or special needs, so there's no big lobby groups for us. Small business owners and the self-employed in general are pretty much overlooked/ignored by all parties, so.... Here I am, stuck in the middle with you. Lol.
> 
> I vote because I believe it's my civic duty, not because I have any significant skin in the game.











We were going to change the world but not much changes. Over under sideways down Backwards forwards square and round.....
It's the grandkids turn at the golden ring.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I don't get it. Is our PM in there somewhere?


Nah, they're not doing Reels and Jigs.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Nah, they're not doing the Reels and Jigs.


Or heroin. 

BTW, is it legal yet? ^)@#


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Or heroin.
> 
> BTW, is it legal yet? ^)@#


Not too sure if they're doing Heroin or not but there are alternatives that are semi legal, depending on who gives them to you.


----------

